
A Brief Survey of Deep Reinforcement Learning - tim_sw
https://arxiv.org/abs/1708.05866
======
michaf
Another recent review paper: Deep Reinforcement Learning: An Overview,
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1701.07274](https://arxiv.org/abs/1701.07274)

~~~
rayuela
This was a horribly written paper. It includes all the popular buzzwords but
the authors ability to convey the meaning of these concepts was utterly
lacking. Don't expect to learn anything at all from this one. OP's article is
far better than this.

~~~
yuxili
I am the author of Deep Reinforcement Learning: An Overview. I fully
understand my overview is far from perfect, and I warmly welcome (constructive
and responsible) comments and criticisms.

My overview was published on arXiv on Jan 25, 2017, with major updates on July
15, 2017, much earlier than the brief survey of DRL, submitted to arXiv on Aug
19 2017 (manuscript to the special issue due on March 1, 2017).

The brief survey did not cite my overview. There were some discussions about
it on Twitter a couple days ago when the brief survey appeared online. I
thought it was friendly handled. I realized that it was not, when I saw this
comment.

As a result, 1) I registered an account on YCombinator, with my real name, and
reply now; 2) in the meanwhile, I sent a formal request to the authors and the
editors of the brief survey to cite my overview, and make comments on it,
positively or negatively.

